

Ask HN: Which CLI apps do you use? - diamondhead

Let's turn this topic to usesthis.com of CLI lovers.
======
davyjones
htop (top on steroids)

rtorrent

incron* (like cron but for file events)

* Not exactly CLI but a tool that I use heavily.

------
diamondhead
Anyway, I'm starting the topic.

CLI apps that I use are tmux (In addition to the previous comments not
recommending Screen, I highly recommend Tmux), Emacs, VIM (I use Emacs as an
IRC and Twitter client, an IDE and a self-organizer, VIM as a file editor),
newsbeuter for RSS and MOCP for music. Finally, My choice of distribution is
Arch Linux.

if you would like to see my Emacs configuration, it's in my Github;
github.com/azer/emacsfiles

